# The Doctor is like Gandalf



## camlost (Aug 4, 2011)

I came across this on the tubes and thought it was a laugh. I thought some of you might enjoy the Doctor likening himself to Gandalf.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pglAT7Daxc


----------

